# TV shows you gave up on -2013 edition



## FAST6191 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have a feeling I made this thread before but it would have been some time back if I did and there have been some interesting developments in TV shows these last few years.

Title pretty much says it all but in this topic- discussion of TV shows you started watching and gave up watching. I have no real response style suggestions at present beyond the name of the show and maybe a line or two on why you gave up on it.

----
Me I went on holiday for three months where I was faced with either American TV adverts (no DVR until about 5 days before I left) or suffering through a 3g connection (out in the sticks). To that end I ended up with a lot of shows to watch on my return that I have not bothered to catch up with yet but probably will some day. That list sits at Dexter, Breaking Bad, Weeds and probably Castle though at present it has been about a year and a half since I did any of those.

Shows I gave up on properly

Walking Dead- so very silly. I struggled to get to series 2 and gave up 3 episodes into that after torturing myself with those. Some said it gets better after that but I figure they burned their bridges there.

Nikita - I liked it at first, could put up with the rather interesting writing logic but in the end I had no desire to go back.

Boardwalk empire- probably the first HBO show I did not see through to the end (though I missed out on most of them- never saw Deadwood or Carnivale for instance). Great execution but failed to click for me.

Chuck - I tried and held out longer than most of my friends that also tried to watch it, everybody else seemed to finally succeed in convincing me it was too silly to bother with.

Fringe- another casualty of my long holiday. Probably a victim of the "curse of time travel" though.

Eureka- speaking of time travel...

I did not bother with any of the new Battlestar spinoffs after the last film. I might go back for Blood and Chrome though.

After this I think I am back on my would be previous thread which basically read- most police procedural type shows as not a lot stacks up next to the wire.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 17, 2013)

The Office... nothing needs to be said there.
Breaking Bad- just broke me down over and over again. Too much meaningless stress, violence, and nothing good ever came from watching another episode.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 17, 2013)

Same with Walking Dead. While it was never perfect it had a strong second season with a lot of good characterization. Season three is basically a boyish zombie slaying show that cut the skin off season two and wears it as a mask. It introduces a ton of bad characters (The Governor, Michonne), makes the good ones play second fiddle (Daryl), and has a ton of plot holes and outright ridiculous scenes. However I'll watch season three (I'll explain it later).

Also Dexter. It redeemed a lousy sixth season with a stelar first half of the seventh season but ended with the worst season finale in the show's history. Enormous plot holes, tons of logic holes, and the last few episodes feel hardly relevant to the rest of the season.

But both shows I'll continue to watch as they're still interesting in see where they fail and the small optimist in me says these shows could redeem themselves. It's almost as interesting to see a good show go downhill as it is to see a good show continue to be good. To note what's wrong with each episode, how they could've written it better, stuff like that fascinates me.

I'll continue watching Breaking Bad. I was never obsessed with the show like some people but it's good nonetheless. I'll also pick up Game of Thrones again when it begins this Spring.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 17, 2013)

I usually watch series completely but I have to say I gave up on The Office... It got really bad.

But normally I keep watching series, even if they aren`t as good as they used to be.


----------



## emigre (Jan 17, 2013)

BortzANATOR said:


> The Office... nothing needs to be said there.


 
The original or the US one?


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 17, 2013)

The US one. The first like 2 seasons had some good ideas... but eh.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 18, 2013)

I had to give up GoT when our cable got cut off. Damn it. And just when season three is about to roll out soon, too...


Spoiler: don't open if you don't like spoilers or haven't read all the books in A Song of Ice and Fire yet



I'm anticipating watching Joffrey die [also Tywin Lannister], but some rumors say they'll split Storm of Swords into 2 seasons, which means he might not die until season 4... Hm... Also, the Red Wedding and all that jazz...


 
I mean, there's always the internet, but... y'know, it still kinda sucks.


----------



## Gahars (Jan 18, 2013)

The Walking Dead - I tried to get into this show, and by the end of the fourth episode, I just had to call it quits. I don't know what happened - the pilot was so strong, but the episodes after it just took a nosedive in popularity. By the time of the "Red Shirt Massacre", it hit me - I just don't care about what happens to any of these people. I've heard the second season is stronger, so I might give that a shot, but honestly... yeah, I don't really know.

Workaholics - I watched five minutes of this show. That was all the Workaholics I needed to see.

Louie - I kind of stopped watching halfway through the third season, not so much because of any issues with quality (it's amazing, seriously, go watch it) but more because I couldn't get my hands on the episodes at my university. I've been meaning to get back into it, but I have so much else to watch I don't when I'll squeeze it in.


----------



## Icealote (Jan 18, 2013)

Parenthood - Got boring after season 2. No idea why I continued to watch it. It was like a serious version of Modern Family.

Nikita - I liked it for the first half then it started to focus on the other girl and I lost interest.

Louie - I pushed myself to watch it all. I only persevered (then I actually started to skip) to watch the stand up jokes but the life behind the comedian, that is very depressing. Murphy's law really lol

Fringe - Struggled because I could not get that image of Dawson's Creek out of my head. Too difficult, even after many persuasions.

Chuck - It was all good til the last two seasons. I'd watch it here and there. I swear I must hate when shows decide to solely focus on supporting characters. That's what did it for me.

Once Upon a Time - DIE SNOW WHITE URGGHHH.

Merlin - I don't know why it kept being delayed and I lost the plot.

There's more but I can't remember....Maybe that's a good thing.


----------



## DaggerV (Jan 19, 2013)

Last Man Standing, I *LOVED* the first season, but they changed the second season up, but, despite the distaste the first episode left in my mouth I continued on, and while it's okay, it's starting to suck really. Parenthood as it was said, started strong, now it's more or less a show to watch if you don't have shit of your own. As for any others, I can't think of any.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 19, 2013)

Burn Notice. Used to be obsessed with this show, watched the first 4 seasons in about 4 days, and then just quit halfway through season 5.

Breaking Bad lost my interest somewhere in season 3.

Come to think of it, the only shows I find myself watching are bad PBS DIY shows and those candid camera/blooper shows where people beat themselves in the crotch. Not sure what that says about me, really.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sychophantom said:


> bad PBS DIY shows



Now I failed to explore the depths of PBS DIY shows when I was over there last but did get a quick look in on some of the woodworking shows and they were pretty good (one featured a guy who used no power tools at all and I really liked that). For reference though several well placed 'tempers would probably put The New Yankee Workshop up there with David Attenborough so guarded words should you think of saying ill there.
Granted my other main options there are usually Discovery channel or National Geographic and I have serious issues with the people responsible for the editing there so it is probably a case of battered wife syndrome.

Otherwise I think I probably want to mention Sons of Anarchy.... I will probably be back week by week as and when it returns but it is now somewhat down in my estimation.

As for burn notice I fear if they had tried to string the getting the job back concept past about series 5 it would have lost me but mixing it up a bit did well.


----------



## Sychophantom (Jan 19, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Now I failed to explore the depths of PBS DIY shows when I was over there last but did get a quick look in on some of the woodworking shows and they were pretty good (one featured a guy who used no power tools at all and I really liked that). For reference though several well placed 'tempers would probably put The New Yankee Workshop up there with David Attenborough so guarded words should you think of saying ill there.


 
Those don't count as bad to me, really. Most of the woodworking shows I catch are actually interesting, but give my tendency to want to try everything a bit of a stretch.

On the local PBS channel there are a few cooking shows that, well, I wouldn't feed the recipes shown to my worst enemy. Bad techniques, horrible advice on where to buy, and production values that make "low budget" seem miles above what actually is shown.

Also, 4 shows about sewing. Sewing is boring when I do it, let alone watching others.


But, this channel has the Joy of Painting with Bob Ross...... so a lot can be forgiven.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 20, 2013)

I don't normally give up on shows, I like to watch them the whole way through so I don't miss anything, but there are two certain shows which are both animated that I can't stand to watch anymore.

Star Wars the clone wars: Gave up on this show after a whole season but picked it up when I heard Darth Maul came back. Even now I've dropped it again I just find some of the story-lines to be completely pointless considering I already know the fate of nearly every character on the show.

Ultimate Spider-Man: I was a huge fan of Spectacular Spider-Man and the only way to fill the void after it's cancellation was to put up with this piece of shit show for a whole god damn season. I took allot of breaks in between every few episodes because I couldn't believe that Spectacular had to cease production for this. It's safe to say I will definitely not be participating in season 2.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 20, 2013)

Icealote said:


> Louie - I pushed myself to watch it all. I only persevered (then I actually started to skip) to watch the stand up jokes but the life behind the comedian, that is very depressing. Murphy's law really lol


 
Well it's not his actual life, it's a fictionalized version of himself.


----------



## Icealote (Jan 20, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Well it's not his actual life, it's a fictionalized version of himself.


 
Yeah I know. I was describing how the show plays out. Interesting how he produced each episode, some tight schedule that crew weren't happy to film with since he wanted certain days to spend with his kids.


----------



## Chary (Jan 23, 2013)

Go on. I liked the premise of the show, and the first few episodes were actually funny. (Matthew Perry FTW) After that though, it became monotonous, and each episode felt predicable and stale.


----------



## Coltonamore (Jan 25, 2013)

I have to say Bevis and Butthead, Its funny but the most retarded show I've ever seen!!! Its just way too stupid. I mean WTF its that retarded.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 26, 2013)

Icealote said:


> Fringe - Struggled because I could not get that image of Dawson's Creek out of my head. Too difficult, even after many persuasions.


 
My friend tries soooo hard to get me into that show. I can't get into it AT ALL.

Anyways for me, I guess I only have one, The Walking Dead, and some Breaking Bad. Actually, ever since the ending of Season 4 of Breaking Bad, I haven't even watched season 5.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 30, 2013)

i gave up on mob doctor after 1 episode. I didn't think it would be that bad.

i miss lost and house.


----------



## Deleted member 318366 (Jan 30, 2013)

David Says: I gave up on bob's burgers, family guy is funnier.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Feb 2, 2013)

Game of Thrones and Spartacus.

Game of Thrones just bored me.  I enjoyed season one but barely finished 2 episodes of season 2.
I thoroughly enjoyed the first season of Spartacus and Gods of the Arena.  I just can't get into it since Andy Whitfield passed away.  This new guy just isn't Spartacus for me...


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 2, 2013)

Sword Art Online, I felt like it could have ended with just one season and really needed a second season.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 6, 2013)

On the plus side, Community returns this week. A bit weary since Dan Harmon is off the show and Chevy Chase left (well he filmed most of the episodes but he'll be gone before season's end) but I'm optimistic.

On the downside, The Walking Dead returns so I can continually complain about the, to use a term from Gahars, fecal waterslide it has been riding.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 6, 2013)

Revolution: Great premise but horrible horrible execution.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 6, 2013)

soulx said:


> Revolution: Great premise but horrible horrible execution.


 
So it wasn't very, um, revolutionary?


----------



## gifi4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hearing about the new season, I decided to check out Arrested Development and that show had the blandest form of humour I've ever experienced, gave it up after a few episodes.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 6, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> Hearing about the new season, I decided to check out Arrested Development and that show had the blandest form of humour I've ever experienced, gave it up after a few episodes.


 






Does it hurt to be so wrong?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 6, 2013)

gifi4 said:


> Hearing about the new season, I decided to check out Arrested Development and that show had the blandest form of humour I've ever experienced, gave it up after a few episodes.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 6, 2013)

Fringe - Never got past the first few eps. 

Walking Dead - Gave up halfway through the first season

Always Sunny in Philidelphia - Loved the first seasons, then haven't been able to get back into it

ER - Gave up when everybody started leaving, the last straw was all those horrible Africa episodes. I think that was like season 7 of the 13.

South Park - watched all the original ones in the 90s, hen stopped watching it again until recently


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 6, 2013)

mysticwaterfall said:


> Fringe - Never got past the first few eps.
> 
> Walking Dead - Gave up halfway through the first season
> 
> ...


 
On It's Always Sunny, the first season isn't bad but the show's quality gets a lot better when Danny DeVito joins the cast.

South Park, I can't say I'd ever give up on the show because while it is hit and miss, it has such quantity to it and I have a lot of respect for the effort behind it. Plus some episodes are purely brilliant.


----------



## Chary (Feb 6, 2013)

Fringe. Couldn't get myself to like the show at all, despite how much my friends love it.


----------



## nando (Feb 6, 2013)

californication - its pretty much unbearable now. even with samurai gone.


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Feb 6, 2013)

Fringe - Never got past the first few eps. 

Walking Dead - Gave up halfway through the first season

Always Sunny in Philidelphia - Loved the first seasons, then haven't been able to get back into it

ER - Gave up when everybody started leaving, the last straw was all those horrible Africa episodes. I think that was like season 7 of the 13.

South Park - watched all the original ones in the 90s, hen stopped watching it again until recently

C


Guild McCommunist said:


> On It's Always Sunny, the first season isn't bad but the show's quality gets a lot better when Danny DeVito joins the cast.
> 
> South Park, I can't say I'd ever give up on the show because while it is hit and miss, it has such quantity to it and I have a lot of respect for the effort behind it. Plus some episodes are purely brilliant.



Yeah, I have to say the current season has been preatty funny for the most part (cash for gold, Halloween one, and honey boo boo in particular ). I fell out after the movie because it just wasn't connecting with me for a while. I might watch some of the older seasons on netflix though.


----------



## chrisrlink (Feb 14, 2013)

Pokemon is my #1 failed tv show (unless they do a 2nd anime like the animated trailer for b2/w2 now THAT would be awsome) and the Yugioh Zexal (got out of the TCG later part of 5Ds)


----------



## Rizsparky (Feb 14, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> Game of Thrones and Spartacus.
> 
> Game of Thrones just bored me. I enjoyed season one but barely finished 2 episodes of season 2.
> I thoroughly enjoyed the first season of Spartacus and Gods of the Arena. I just can't get into it since Andy Whitfield passed away. This new guy just isn't Spartacus for me...


Ive forgotten what th old spartacus even looked like, the new guy is pretty good in Season 3


----------



## Coltonamore (Feb 15, 2013)

dj4uk6cjm said:


> David Says: I gave up on bob's burgers, family guy is funnier.


I secant this.


----------



## Mijzelffan (Feb 24, 2013)

The Simpsons, Family Guy and The office (US) are examples of shows I used to love but gave up later on because of decreased quality.

As for a show I watched a few episodes but just couldn't get into, Adventure Time is the only thing that comes to mind. Unpopular opinion, I know.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 12, 2013)

I've seen a ton of people bitching about the office and it's always sunny lately and I just don't see where the criticism is coming from, both shows most recent seasons while not revolutionary were at the very least a return to form from a lull in the previous season.  Both shows still have all the same qualities that made them great and I just really don't know where all the hate is coming from.


----------



## rehevkor (Mar 12, 2013)

Gave on Death Note, pretentious garbage. I struggled with How I Met Your Mother, watched to the end of season one - maybe some day I'll continue.

Hrm, I think that's about it. I almost gave up on Sliders, wish I did. Last few seasons were awful.

Oh, and HEROES! Started so awesomely but turned into garbage so quickly. I stuck with it longer than  should have, end of season 3. Maybe one day I'll back, when I have nothing else to watch.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 12, 2013)

Cleavland Show, I've ditched it. I can put up with Family Guy and how it's gone massively downhill but it's still not bad to watch for 20 mins, even Simpsons has improved in quality though I have to admit this series of American Dad is pretty weak, and this used to be the strongest in recent years. The Cleavland Show though...I'm not sure why I watched it to begin with, it's clearly Fox saying "we need something to cater to black people...quick get a typical white guy like Seth McFarlane to do a Family Guy spin off featuring that black character voiced by a white guy and then change it's likeable character completely to be yet another stupid Dad and forget to put any jokes in."


----------



## Helpful Corn (Mar 12, 2013)

rehevkor said:


> Gave on Death Note, pretentious garbage. I struggled with How I Met Your Mother, watched to the end of season one - maybe some day I'll continue.
> 
> Hrm, I think that's about it. I almost gave up on Sliders, wish I did. Last few seasons were awful.
> 
> Oh, and HEROES! Started so awesomely but turned into garbage so quickly. I stuck with it longer than should have, end of season 3. Maybe one day I'll back, when I have nothing else to watch.


 

Oh man the travesty that is what happened to sliders after season 2, that has to be the all time worst decline of a show, then it just got dragged for miles through the harry mudd even though it was long dead.  It makes me cry like a man every time I see an episode with charlie o'connell.


----------

